# New Ar-15



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

I am in the process of building an M4 style Ar15. right now i have a Panther lower receiver and was looking for a suggestion on barrels, bolts, and flat top uppers (like what brand would be best to get) i found a great wilson arms 1x9 chrome lined 16 inch m4 style barrel for $215. is that a bit cheap for a wilson and should i be wary?

also, i hear that stripped upper receivers all come from the same place and the trademarks are the only difference. is this true?


----------



## Concealed45_1911 (Jul 4, 2008)

That wilson seems too cheap, does it come with the bolt/carrier and other parts in the Reciever.

I got a complete DPMS upper from MidwayUSA with heavy SS barrel. It has functioned flawless, and damn accurate to.

There are many manufactures of upper recievers.


----------



## Ram Rod (Jan 16, 2008)

$215 for just the barrel sounds pretty good. Not sure if it will include the gas tube or barrel nut or front sight or front hanguard keeper.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Wilson Arms is not the same as Wilson Combat, just to clarify. Wilson Arms makes AR barrels by the boatload, and they are apparently of decent quality. Bear in mind that a barrel is just a barrel, not a complete upper.


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

yes, the wilson barrel is wilson arms and is only a barrel with a gas block. i would buy a complete upper ( ive found some DPMS uppers on gunbroker that are cheaper than building one) but my dad has a gas block and tube, an A2 comp, and a UTG quad rail handguard with everything needed to attach it so i figured i should use those. all i have left to get is a stripped upper, ejection port assembly, forward assist, and a barrel. any suggestions on the best things to get would be great... i am not looking for absolutely tack-driving accuracy, but a pretty dang accurate rifle would be great. Oh, and i am not getting a heavy barrel, just the M4 profile. I'm going for a military looking rifle


----------



## Rhino (Jul 12, 2008)

My camera isn't working right now or I'd be posting up some pictures of my AR as i build it but i just ordered a bushmaster stripped upper (comes witht forward assist and ejection port assembly). My rifle is coming along. pictures to come soon


----------

